# Help! DIY stone statue makeup?



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Without knowing the stone look you are going for is I don't know if a Zentai suit would work. They come in all sorts of colors and even patterns. Some will have full face coverage, some just have hoods and some don't have either option. You can usually find a bunch on Ebay for pretty reasonable price. But you can also do a google search for them, or check on Amazon. You could always get a plain one and then use some thinned down acrylic paint and paint or sponge on a stone pattern if you don't find one that already has a stone look to it.

Here is an example of a Zentai Suit with full face coverage.
https://smile.amazon.com/Lycra-Span...pID=31Q4kIxrg1L&preST=_SX342_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi- I did a full body painting for a stone statue look on a friend for a party I had, Lavor Day 2017. He was my Living statue- and stood completely still for 2 hours on a pedestal. It was an Ancient Rome/Greek themed party- so I dressed him in gladiator/Spartan gear which I spray painted grey. As for his body, I used water based liquid body paint in grey, then stippled, brushed & sponged white and lighter grey tones over the darker grey. Honestly, he looked incredible, but I really did a rush job- (we were very pressed for time), and it was also really hot & humid. All in all, he looked pretty cool..


----------

